# Captive bred Clown loaches



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought some captive bred Clowns a week ago and was happy to see that someone is able to do this. I found out that a local guy is feeding them.They area very tame and showing good color.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lukasz,

Is this an ad or discussion?

Anthony


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Just sharing info Ant. I guess it should've been posted in a different section. Please move to a proper section.Found it interesting so I wanted to share.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. Will move to the right section.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hmmm interesting....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you know they are breed from him? As far as clown loach, they dont usually breed in farm which are more high tech than our home aquarium. I found this very hard to believe,


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, very unlikely.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i've got a pretty good aquarium fish book that simply says for clown loaches "breeding; unknown"

you're saying this guy figured out how to do it?

Please let me know if the info in this pic is out dated!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> How do you know they are breed from him? As far as clown loach, they dont usually breed in farm which are more high tech than our home aquarium. I found this very hard to believe,


thats why i was saying interesting also...


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I think Doug at African Lake had some a few weeks ago that were from a local breeder


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Clown Loach (Chromobotia macracanthus) - Loaches Online


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I think Doug at African Lake had some a few weeks ago that were from a local breeder


Just because they are small doesnt make them tank raised and also someone says they are tank raised doesnt make them a real tank raised fish. For normal fish, it might be. For fish like clown loaches, chance is very very highly unlikely that they are not tank raised.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

an interesting link from the previous link
Clown Loach Breeding - Related Items - Loaches Online


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting article, the loaches were all a foot long, let the water go for crap, let it get hot, and massively over feed, let this happen for a while, then top off with cold water... Seems like a dangerous experiment just to see what would happen. I guess it worked out tho. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

not to mention the 20yrs for them to get that big :S


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

This is what I was told and if you go and buy them they do come with a piece of paper that claims that they are captive bred.Nothing is impossible.Could have happend by fluke and the dude just figured it out.Anyways,I know that this is hard to believe,but it could be true.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If they can captive breed extremely rare dwarf marine angelfish which most people (including myself) have never heard of or seen in real life, then it is not outside the realm of possibilities that someone by fluke or intention had their clown loaches breed in captivity when there are probably millions in tanks around the world.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Lukasz, it is funny a breeder will make up a paper to cert. his clown loaches is from his own breeding project. We would never write up a paper to cert. our F1 L66 king tiger are tank raised. With fish this rare to breed in tank environment, I would think people will at least get some footage or possible stage photos...  Trust me, if I am the one who is lucky enough to have that happen, you bet I will do a doucmentory about it with video and photo with newspaper in front of the photos to prove the date, etc... But I guess it could happen.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

It's not the breeder that wrote up the paper it's Petland.When you buy the fish there the paper is inserted between the double bags.Mever thought this thread would get so much attention.Alright I'll try to get more details. As of now that is all that I know.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say petland is advertising them As tank raised as they know people don't like harvesting. I believe there are some in Asia being tank raised or so they say. Not positive. 
They could just locally bought from a local wholesaler.

Here's an excerpt.
Captive artificial breeding of Botia macracanthus is possible and has been accomplished by the Thais. However, it is still not cost effective to captive breed them, with the wild caught stock being much cheaper. The species has some unusual breeding characteristics and it is not one of the easiest fish to breed in any case. The technology must be developed to be commercially viable, in order to take pressure off wild stocks. The trade must have enough foresight to counter the inevitable extirpation of wild stocks. If the technology has not been developed in advance, then the whole species may face extermination due to unscrupulous fishing methods, and more worrying, habitat destruction.


----------

